# Bombarding You With Pictures ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Aug13

http://www.rims.net/2006Aug15

http://www.rims.net/2006Aug16

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks, Terry...

If there is ONE thing I can say about your pictures (other than keep 'em comin'!), it is VARIETY! WoW...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, thanks for all the new pictures....the babies are beautiful! 

That little "Mohawk" is something else!

That hawk is so beautiful---too bad he is so dangerous!

That poor turtle....he certainly does look like an unhappy camper!

Think I had more to say...but just can't think of the rest! LOL

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Marvelous pics, Terry. 
Is that a pigeon with the punk hair do?

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might better treat Little Mohawk for something--he reminds me of Calvin's bird:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=81303&postcount=4

That bird eventually died and it's hard to say why. When feather follicles don't grow feathers, it's for a reason and it's all too often an inflammatory response to some kind of irritant or infection. You might treat him for Canker for sure and look into other things as well.

Pidgey


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

More pigeons!!! Hey, is that a runt pigeon in the mix? It sure is a beauty whatever it is.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, Terry, they're all so good. You can NEVER post too many.

That new banded pigeon is one of the most beautiful birds I've ever seen. His markings are stunning, even his head.

And, remember Chessie's picture when the photo contest comes up again. What a little beauty.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I love all the park pictures, quite a variety of birds there.

Does the Black Crowned Night Heron hae no neck, or do they walk all huntched like that?

No, the turtle definitely not happy, hope he will be okay.

What a beauty that pigeon is, looks like one of Brad's

I love the names you picked for the babies, Cherub, Aspen and Chessie, quite appropriate!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look everyone. The baby pigeon, Mohawk, definitely has something going on. His/her picture on arrival http://www.rims.net/2006Aug09/target6.html has those bald spots too though they weren't quite so noticeable then. There are no visible signs of parasites or canker, but I will take Pidgey's advice and start the little one on some canker meds.

The new black and white pigeon isn't a Runt .. it's an average sized pigeon.

Black Crowned Night Herons do have a neck and a fairly long one too. They just always have that "neckless" posture until they go to grab a fish with their very impressive beak .. then you can definitely tell they have a neck  Here's some pics showing the neck: http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/accounts/information/Nycticorax_nycticorax.html

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

WOAH!....talk about being SLAMMED, with pictures! Those are all just great Terry What a variety and so many subjects!

Too many to comment on but my favourites are the "banded" pigeon...what a beauty, Peep's and Fantastic's baby and Castor and FanFan's youngster and that little Mohawkian pigeon. That bird has got a great name and look, lol.


Great pictures all around Terry, all of them


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your great photos! You got some wonderful close ups. Glad to see that you were actually out relaxing and enjoying such a lovely day. 

Cherub is producing beautifully coloring. I'm guessing the mature bird will be very flashy! Aspen's feathers look so soft with the subtle shade differences. Intriguing color on Chessie's wings - what an appropriate name. You have grown some really cute babies!

So how do you get a stressed turtle to stick it's neck out so you can work on the hook?! With his feet and tail firmly withdrawn, you can't easily inject a sedative. Good luck with that one!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> So how do you get a stressed turtle to stick it's neck out so you can work on the hook?! With his feet and tail firmly withdrawn, you can't easily inject a sedative. Good luck with that one!


Thanks for the compliments on the young grandfids and great grandfid!

With the help of my neighbor, who held the turtle, I was able to run a straw down to the hook using the line through the straw as a guide and was able to "tease" the hook safely out. Fortunately the hook was small and not deeply embedded.

Terry


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures!!!!!!!!!!! 
Have a nice day Terry and everyone on pigeon talk!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*cute cute cute*

*I never get tired of your photos. I love that... what is it? A big brown gosling of some kind? Adorable. And I love all the photos of the ducks of course. Some of the others I just can't identify, but they all look like good kids. *


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mrflapper said:


> *I love that... what is it? A big brown gosling of some kind? *


That's probably the young Egyptian Goose that I raised from a nubbin.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...I was able to run a straw down to the hook using the line through the straw as a guide and was able to "tease" the hook safely out...
> Terry


What an innovative idea!!! I'll file that away for future reference.


----------

